
Obama/Clinton support visualizer that rocks - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1064-obamaclinton-support-visualizer-that-rocks
======
sant0sk1
Allow me to put my hater pants on for a minute:

Is every post to SVN gonna end up on the front page of HN? I don't subscribe
to SVN or TechCrunch because I rely on the HN community to expose me to only
the best submissions to those blogs. Lately, my filter has been failing :(

Also, a direct link to nytimes where the actual visualizer resides (and not
just a lame screen grab of it) would be more apropos imo.

Ok, hater pants off. This visualizer is neat =)

